# Transfers



## naphtali (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi all.we are going to stay in La florida just outside torrevieja.for a month.we are both retired .we want to find out the best cheapest Transfers,from alicante airport.to La florida.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

naphtali said:


> Hi all.we are going to stay in La florida just outside torrevieja.for a month.we are both retired .we want to find out the best cheapest Transfers,from alicante airport.to La florida.


Maybe someone here will have some suggestions, but you'd probably get far more info on Trip Advisor!

Torrevieja Forum, Travel Discussion for Torrevieja - TripAdvisor


----------

